# The Season's Greetings thread



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Thought I would start a thread where people can post their good wishes for the days, weeks and year to come. Thank you to everyone here, whether you post or lurk, for being part of this wonderful community. It really is wonderful to read everyone's stories and see so much support, compassion, empathy and sharing of knowledge being exchanged to try and make all our lives better, in small ways and big ways 

A very Happy Christmas from me, and I hope that 2015 brings nothing but good times! Well, maybe a little sadness when you realise that the Kate Bush concert is over


----------



## delb t (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Christmas to all - H returns on Saturday  HOORAY- back to carb counting- YIKES! will I remember?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2014)

I wish everyone a Happy, healthy Christmas and good wishes for 2015.

God bless xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

delb t said:


> Happy Christmas to all - H returns on Saturday  HOORAY- back to carb counting- YIKES! will I remember?



It's like riding a bike  Make sure the washing machine is working!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I wish everyone a Happy, healthy Christmas and good wishes for 2015.
> 
> God bless xxxxx



I hope you have a lovely time, Hazel, and that your Dad enjoys himself also


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 18, 2014)

I sincerely wish everyone a truly bountiful New Year!

(I'm liking the picture of the 'rat', Northerner )

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> I sincerely wish everyone a truly bountiful New Year!
> 
> (I'm liking the picture of the 'rat', Northerner )
> 
> Andy



Every home should have a festive rat Andy!  Hope you have a great year too!


----------



## KateR (Dec 18, 2014)

AVery Happy Christmas to all and a Healthy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

KateR said:


> AVery Happy Christmas to all and a Healthy and Prosperous New Year.



The same to you Kate, especially after the good news about your heart murmur


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Medusa (Dec 18, 2014)

Best wishes to all for christmas and the new year.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 18, 2014)

AlisonM said:


>



Why are all the snowmen 'mooning' at "Merry Xmas"? Are they fed up with it for some reason?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah, they're just  doing a Miley Cyrus impression.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Every home should have a festive rat Andy!  Hope you have a great year too!



We've definitely got a festive mouse - nibbled a big chunk off the bottom of the kitchen door! Should I decorate the mouse traps with tinsel?

¡Felices fiestas! 
Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.  Susie isn't ill but she has slowed down a lot during the last few weeks so we think that this may be her last Christmas with us - therefore M and I are going to be concentrating on a long family Christmas holiday at home making sure that we are with Susie as much as we possibly can be - Susie is still very happy when she has her treats and she loves her advent calendar and getting on the settee She also still thinks that walks are ok so we are going to cherish this Christmas with her.  Having said that last Christmas I didn't think that Susie would make it to this Christmas so you never know and the vet is happy with her


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2014)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a healthy, happy New Year 

If the diabetes fairy moonlights as one of Santa's little helpers please sprinkle a large helping of good luck around and I'll happily forego the tangerine and shiny twopence. Thanks


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Christmas to all of you.  May your BG's behave throughout the festive season and if they don't  - well that will be nothing new at least for me!

We have my sister, mum and dad here on Christmas day so it's a busy day for us trying to keep everyone happy.  Won't get to open my pressies till the afternoon!

I've got a bag of assorted props - wigs, deely boppers, funny glasses etc and am hoping they will join in and dress up for silly photos!!  Watch this space.

Paul is back at work boxing day and will be working throughout new year so it's mainly going to be me and Mr Sparkles - (Mr Sparkles is pleased about that because he says I am better trained than Paul!)

So have a lovely time everyone and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Merry christmas and a happy 2015 to you all xxx

love fiona


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 20, 2014)

Best wishes for a happy Christmas to all.  May your BGs be stable and hypos away on holiday. A happy new year too.


----------



## Barb (Dec 20, 2014)

Hope 2015 is kind to everyone on the forum - with fewer lows in life and blood sugars!


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone - hope you manage to enjoy yourselves without your BGs going completely into orbit! 

(temp basal of at least +30% here we come on Christmas day I think... )


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 23, 2014)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you. May you have a wonderful time


----------



## Copepod (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you all, and a big thank you from me for helping me navigate my first year, couldn't have done it without you . I've put in an Amazon request for health and happiness for all next year, so I'm sure that'll be arriving soon.  X


----------



## banjo (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas every one. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## am64 (Dec 24, 2014)

Have a great time from me tooo...just had HbA1c results back  7.5  going up ...hey ho


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Xmas everyone have a Gudun xx


----------



## Mark T (Dec 24, 2014)

Just sent a very excited 5 year old to bed.  Hopefully he sleeps soundly so Santa can sneak in tonight to drop off the presents.

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Dec 24, 2014)

Just returned from 2 days away in a plush hotal, absolutely a lovely pre-xmas treat. 

I hope everyone has a lovely christmas and all the best for the New year xx


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 24, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Just sent a very excited 5 year old to bed.  Hopefully he sleeps soundly so Santa can sneak in tonight to drop off the presents.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



You cant beat that Mark ! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 24, 2014)

Only just seen this thread So here's wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas and very happy new year! Looking forward to a great 2015 xx


----------



## runner (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy christmas and a Peaceful New Year to you all!


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd just like to wish all of you a very very merry Christmas  and hope that 2015 brings you all you wish for. Sophie woke us up at 9.10am with loud Christmas songs on TV and coming in to harass us until we relented and got up. I didn't go to bed till 3.15am!! I got lots of lovely prezzies  and my favourite one was the Kindle gift voucher Sophie got me. I've bought 5 books already!!! Anyway enough rambling from me, have a good day all and I hope Santa was good to you xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone, I hope you're all enjoying your day. I got clothes, a yarn gift certificate, some new little creoles and my favourite, a graphics tablet for my laptop. Yay!


----------



## Old Holborn (Dec 25, 2014)

Glückliche Yuletide und Neujahr.


----------



## Pete H (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope all you guys have had a lovely day, and all the best for the new year ...


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Dec 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!!
I am still about...on and off anyway ...I need to make more of an effort to pop in and see you all.
I am now 1 year and 6 days into this Diabetes thing...and I feel great..long may it last!
I hope you are all well and enjoying yourselves and eating a little of what you fancy.
Take care 
Jo x x x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2014)

Fluffy Jo said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> I am still about...on and off anyway ...I need to make more of an effort to pop in and see you all.
> I am now 1 year and 6 days into this Diabetes thing...and I feel great..long may it last!
> I hope you are all well and enjoying yourselves and eating a little of what you fancy.
> ...



Lovely to hear from you Jo, and great to hear you are doing well!  Have a great 2015!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 26, 2014)

Old Holborn said:


> Glückliche Yuletide und Neujahr.



Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 26, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Just returned from 2 days away in a plush hotal, absolutely a lovely pre-xmas treat.
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely christmas and all the best for the New year xx



Sounds fab, Tintin. Glad you enjoyed yourself. All the best for 2015.


----------



## Aoife (Dec 26, 2014)

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, I was working Christmas day   it was so unbelievably busy it didn't feel like Christmas at all (apart from the tinsel in my hair!) I'm saving myself to party on New Years Eve!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, I was working Christmas day   it was so unbelievably busy it didn't feel like Christmas at all (apart from the tinsel in my hair!) I'm saving myself to party on New Years Eve!



Sorry to hear you had to work yesterday Aoife, and particularly sorry to hear it was so busy, given your job 

I hope that New Year's Eve is extra special for you, and you have a great 2015


----------



## stephknits (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope everyone had so lovely Christmas . I have had a great time this year and enjoyed the odd treat, although overdid the insulin on a mince pie whilst building a Lego house with littlest daughter.  all good fun


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas.

We had to endure the usual, but escaped last night. I didn't even have any dinner as I was so stuffed full of fat from lunchtime.

It's Carol's 18th Birthday today. She's already gone out with her friends to see her grandma (we escaped today), then her friends are taking her to BINGO!!! this afternoon.


----------



## runner (Jan 1, 2015)

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year to one and all - may it be a happy, peaceful and healthy one.


----------

